# Angebot Der Woche Shimano MITCHELL 308X GOLD & 300X GOLD



## Stollenwerk (29. September 2006)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
*Gültig von 29.09. bis 06.10.2006*
*MITCHELL 308XGOLD*
*& 300X GOLD *
_*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*_







Schon damals kannte sie jeder, die klassische MITCHELL 300. Rund 1,5 Millionen Exemplare der legendären MITCHELL 300 gingen bis zur Einstellung der Produktion über den Ladentisch. Robustheit und Zuverlässigkeit machten diesen Klassiker weltweit bekannt.

Basierend auf dem Erfolg dieser Legende, entwickelte MITCHELL die neue 300X und die 300X Pro, die einen über-wältigenden Siegeszug in der Angelwelt antraten. Kein Wunder, denn hier überzeugen Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit und modernste Technik. Folgende Ausstattungsmerkmale sind bei diesen Rollenserien selbstverständlich: Instant-Anti-Reserve Rücklaufsperre, Messing-Schneckengetriebe, Edelstahlkurbel, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallweitwurfspule mit Spool-Concept-System incl. E-Spule und fein einstellbarer Multidisk-Frontbremse. Mit dieser Ausstattung stellen diese Rollen die perfekte Verbindung zwischen ihrem nostalgischen Look und neuester Technik dar.
Doch damit nicht genug der Innovation. Jetzt kommt die MITCHELL 300X Gold! Dieses Sahnestückchen ist mit einer goldenen Metallweitwurfspule, Rosenholzgriff und 10 Präzisionskugellagern ausgestattet. 

*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom **29.09.2006 **bis zum **06.10.2006**. Der am 29.09.2006 zur Verfügung stehende **Vorrat beträgt 5 Stück 300X Gold & 7 Stück 308X Gold**. Lieferung somit nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht .*


_Hier gehts zum Shop_


----------

